# PRESIDENTIAL LIBRARY DESTROYED BY FLOOD



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

PRESIDENTIAL LIBRARY DESTROYED BY FLOOD
Crawford, Texas -- A tragic flood this morning destroyed the 
personal library of President George W. Bush. The flood began in the presidential bathroom where both of the books were kept. Both of his books have been lost. A presidential spokesman said the president was devastated, as he had almost finished coloring the second one.
The White House tried to call FEMA but there was no answer.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:beer: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

We can appreciate humor..........

Try the Hillary Rocks thread.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I thoroughly enjoyed it. The picture in my mind was worth 10,000 words.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Seriously, I added something to the Hillary Rocks Thread.

Enjoy.................. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*You don't have to own a cat to appreciate this one...*

A couple was dressed and ready to go out for the evening.
They turned on a night light, turned on the phone answering machine,
covered their pet parakeet and put the cat in the backyard.

They phoned the local cab company and requested a taxi. 
The taxi arrived and when the couple opened the front door 
to leave their house, the cat scoots back into the house.

They don't want the cat shut in the house because she always 
tries to eat the bird. 
The wife goes out to the taxi while the husband goes inside to
get the cat. The cat runs upstairs, the man in hot pursuit.

Waiting in the cab, the wife doesn't want the driver to know the
house will be empty for the night. She explains to the driver that her
husband will be out soon. 
"He's just going upstairs to say good-bye to my mother."

A few minutes later, the husband gets into the cab. 
"Sorry I took so long", he says as they drive away. 
"Stupid ***** was hiding under the bed.
Had to poke her with a coat hanger to get her to come out! 
She tried to take off so I grabbed her by the neck. 
Then I had to wrap her in a blanket
to keep her from scratching me. 
But it worked. I hauled her fat *** downstairs and threw 
her out into the back yard!"

The cabdriver hit a parked car...


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:toofunny: :rollin: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Both of these are darn funny! Good way to start the day!

Thanks!!

(Even the 'Right-side' can see humor.)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Three third graders, an Irish kid, an Italian kid and a ******* kid are
in the playground at recess. One of them suggests that they play a new
game. "Let's see who has the largest weenie," he says. 
"Okay." They all agree. The Italian kid pulls down his zipper and whips
it out. 
"That's nothing," says the Irish kid. He whips his out. His is a couple
of inches longer. 
Not to be outdone, the ******* kid whips his out. It is by far the
biggest.
That night, eating dinner at home, the ******* kid's mother asks him
what he did at school today. "Oh, we worked on a science project, had a
math test and read out loud from a new book ... And during recess, my
friends and I played 'Let's see who has the largest weenie. 
"What kind of game is that, honey?" asks the mother. 
"Well, me, Anthony and Patrick each pulled out our weenies and I had the
biggest! The other kids say its because I'm a *******. Is that true,
Mom?" 
Mom replies, "No, Honey. It's because you're twenty-three."


----------

